# Depth Finder



## FormerParatrooper (May 12, 2016)

Is there a depth finder I can install on a riveted boat that does not require putting any holes in the hull?


----------



## nick1169 (May 12, 2016)

The hummingbird that I had on my last boat, said in the instructions that I could epoxy it to the hull and it would read through. It did say that the temp would not be as sensitive being that it is hull mounted. My best advice is to download the install manual of the units you are looking into and see if they can be in hull mounted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick1169 (May 12, 2016)

Here's a link to one of the hummingbird manuals with in hull transducer mounting. 

https://www.humminbird.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=2939


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2016)

Portable transducer bracket?


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 12, 2016)

nick1169 said:


> Here's a link to one of the hummingbird manuals with in hull transducer mounting.
> 
> https://www.humminbird.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=2939
> 
> ...



Thank you. I appreciate the help and route.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 12, 2016)

overboard said:


> Portable transducer bracket?



Sounds like another idea to explore as well. Thank you


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 13, 2016)

Doesn't humminbird make the fishin buddy that's a fully portable unit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (May 13, 2016)

Since this is Tinboats and you said riveted hull I assume you are wanting to put this on an aluminum boat. I do believe that the thru hull transducer is only usable on a fiberglass hull. The link to the instructions from hummingbird states for a fiberglass hull. I recently went to a new depth finder and I used one of the plastic transducer mounts on the back of my boat. It does require 2 holes thru the transom, but then you mount your transducer to the plastic board without going thru the transom, so you can mount several transducer to same board, or if you have to move the transducer after mounting, it can be done easily without putting more holes in your transom. I have not had any issues so far with it and it has been mounted about 1 month so far. 

I know there is portable mounts for like kayaks and canoes which may work for you, not sure of the consistency of signal on your depth finder with a removal mount. Maybe someone who has used one on a canoe or boat will chime in with some useful information for you on those....


----------



## onthewater102 (May 13, 2016)

Read the instructions from Humminbird in that link - recommended for single hull fiberglass construction - I haven't heard of any thru-hull transducers that work with aluminum hulls b/c the density of the aluminum is so different from the water it distorts the signal.

I have seen people epoxy a board to the transom & attach the sensor to the board rather than pierce the hull.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 13, 2016)

FormerParatrooper said:


> Is there a depth finder I can install on a riveted boat that does not require putting any holes in the hull?



Install the transducer on a board and clamp the top to the hull.


----------



## overboard (May 13, 2016)

A homemade transducer bracket similar to the portable one. Have this same setup on two boats and no problem, and yes, it's the bottom of an aluminum crutch! LOL


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 13, 2016)

I appreciate the ideas. And yes, it is an aluminum boat, a MirroCraft F4604 from 1979. A simple, no frills little 14 footer. No leaks, no major dents and seemed well cared for. I have a Johnson 9.5 HP (1967) on it and a old trolling motor by Minn Kota. Doing some modifications to it, as well as changing that awful 1970's lime green color. Once I get it along and progressing will post on the modifications thread.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 13, 2016)

overboard said:


> A homemade transducer bracket similar to the portable one. Have this same setup on two boats and no problem, and yes, it's the bottom of an aluminum crutch! LOL



Now where I come from that called hillbilly engineering  and I am considered a hillbilly due to my aversion to things like shoes and store bought food. I have some 1 5/8 Aluminum uni strut that I could adapt to that idea.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 13, 2016)

I am also more geared to knowing depth rather than finding fish on it. One of the places I fish is a recovered coal surface mine and has areas from ankle deep to 65 foot deep.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 14, 2016)

Here is another avenue you may like....see how he mounted his bow mount transducer.....https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=413104#p413104


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 14, 2016)

I found this, meets most of what i want I think, known brand name ( I have used their vehicle GPS ), not high priced and few bells and whistles, plus can mount to my trolling motor...https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-water/inland_fishing/fishfinders/striker-4/prod528812.html#gallery-dialog

Anyone use this one?


----------



## Bob Landry (May 14, 2016)

There is also a product called Transom Saver that attaches to the transon using a proprietary epoxy. It's made of Starboard and is intended to be used to attach a transducer mount. It sells for around $50 in the big box stores. I thin it's pricey, but it will do what you want. West System makes an epoxy called G-Flex that I'm told will also attach Starboard and I've seen it in use but have never used it. By the time you buy a piece of Starboard and the epoxy, add your time for cutting and attaching, it's probably just as easy and cheap to use the kit.


----------



## Dallas stewart (Jun 14, 2016)

I use humminbird fishin buddy 120. I like the portability with it and ease of use. I bought a tinny for the simple no maintenance approach to being on the water. If I'm slow trolling, I mount it in the back. If I'm casting off the front deck, I move it there. No wires to run and when I'm done for the day put it in the truck. Just my .02 but I'm happy with it.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 15, 2016)

have you seen one in person?

that screen would be way to small for me. My cell phone has a bigger screen


----------



## Al U Minium (Jun 15, 2016)

An inexpensive depth sounder has not a lot of power and likely operates around 200KHz. The return pulse on a really good set up is very weak as most of the signal is absorbed into the environment. If you are going to kick it in the teeth trying to pass signals through a metal boat hull, better spend some serious money and go 50KHz. All you will get is bottom returns because the signal returned will still be awful. Mount the transducer for best performance outside the hull, don't hit it with anything and don't paint it. Drift over your spot with engine off and shade the display from the sun.


----------



## dahut (Jun 18, 2016)

Epoxy is your friend

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby_bates (Jul 13, 2016)

I bought this mount from fishfindermounts.com. They have 3 different sizes, and basically turn any fish finder into a portable unit. It is a big "C" clamp, with a battery compartment on top of it, with a mount for any type fish finder on that. The tranducer bracket is held in place by two super strong magnets. I haven't used it yet (I am currently in Afghanistan), but plan on doing a full review once I put it through the ringer.

Here is the link below. You can also find several videos on YouTube.

https://www.fishfindermounts.com


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 13, 2016)

bobby_bates said:


> I bought this mount from fishfindermounts.com. They have 3 different sizes, and basically turn any fish finder into a portable unit. It is a big "C" clamp, with a battery compartment on top of it, with a mount for any type fish finder on that. The tranducer bracket is held in place by two super strong magnets. I haven't used it yet (I am currently in Afghanistan), but plan on doing a full review once I put it through the ringer.
> 
> Here is the link below. You can also find several videos on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.fishfindermounts.com



That looks cool. Thanks. 

Keep your head down, and get home safe brother.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jul 14, 2016)

this should work https://www.fishfindermounts.com/#!product/prd1/2801834021/15mm-magnetic-transducer-mount-kit


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 14, 2016)

Strong magnets around a transducer?


----------

